# Ceramic heat emitters v infrared heat globes



## Ripsnortstafford (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok knowledgeable herp peeps, may I have advice or opinions on which is better? Ceramic heat emitters or infrared heat globes. Which lasts longer? Which has greater benefits for the snake? Our night heat globes seem to blow fairly quickly. Could be our tank has wiring issues or the globes just don't last with the thermostat turning the globe on and off.
Much appreciated,
Elise.


----------



## Madmick149 (Oct 15, 2014)

The best way to extend the life of your bulbs is a dimming thermostat not a on off type. 
Im about to build 2 new enclosures for my Stimson and Darwin and will be using heat radiators. some come with 3 year warranties they have a low profile and from what I read and been told they don't need a cage as they won't burn reptiles or people and can tolerate hyumidity and are easy to clean only needing a wipe over with a damp cloth. 
From what iv seen they cost a little more to buy but when you work out the cost of bulbs fittings and cages the price difference is not huge.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2014)

This is all you need get 100W if need be. Cheap as from bunnings. The red reptile globes dont have any advantages IMO.


----------



## rockethead (Oct 16, 2014)

ceramic bulbs last for ages.i have cheap ones plus expensive branded ceramic bulbs with on/off thermostats never had to replace 1 of them in the last 2 years.before I was going through red bulbs every 3 months i even had 1 fail in less that a week. flood lights are ok during the day but not for night temperatures not that you need heating 24/7


----------



## RubyG (Oct 23, 2014)

what wattage do people use?


----------



## arevenant (Oct 23, 2014)

CHE's will last 5 - 8 times longer easily, but are also about 150% more expensive on average.
A dimming thermostat will make both last far longer than an On/Off thermostat.


----------



## rockethead (Oct 23, 2014)

I use a 100 watt during warmer months and a 150 in winter. wattage depends on size of enclosure.


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 24, 2014)

I would just like to point out infrared a great on a dimmer switch...do not install bulb with bare hands use a towel or something..also infrared is very useful for viewing your little friend as he is on the move once the lights go out.


----------



## hypertension (Oct 31, 2014)

I have used ceramic bulbs on an on/off thermostat for 8 years and only had to replace one in that time. Also use infrared globes but only on a dimmer so they don't blow. 
I prefer the ceramic but the infrared is definitely good if your snake is more active at night.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2014)

RubyG said:


> what wattage do people use?



I use 60w Phillips globes most of the year, and get temps between 34-38.c at the hot end, switching to 75w in the winter if it's a cold one. I use a 100w in my bredli enclosure as it's very tall/wide and heavily planted. I buy globes in bulk at about $3-$4 each. I'm in central QLD.


----------



## PetPac (Nov 1, 2014)

One of your consideration might be wether it is important with the animal you are keeping to be creating a localised 'hot spot'. Infra Reds are better at directing the heat 'down' to create a basking area (the white globe mentioned above better again). The ceramic doesn't direct heat so well, those that have a flat face a little better than those with a 'rounded' face. A decent ceramic should come with at least a written 1 year warranty. So in answer to your original question ceramics last longer - I have some ZooMed ones that are now 15 years old and still working - these have a metal woven cable inside them rather than nichrome wire.


----------



## junglelove (Nov 4, 2014)

I spoke to the exo terra rep and your hotter lamps 100 and 150 are meant to be on a dimmer on off only they will last longer.


----------

